# [SOLVED] need ethernet driver



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi all i have a hp pavilian a1230n desktop i cant find the ethernet driver to go online i checked at hp website didnt c it there


----------



## Tosinv (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

To find make and model of pc hardware, EVEREST Home Edition is a free system diagnostics, system information program that will id most hardware onboard a mb.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/...-Edition.shtml

Run the program and then:

Click on Computer
Click on Summary

You can find you Network adapter details. Hope this helps


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: need ethernet driver*



Tosinv said:


> To find make and model of pc hardware, EVEREST Home Edition is a free system diagnostics, system information program that will id most hardware onboard a mb.
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/...-Edition.shtml
> 
> ...



link is dead


----------



## Tosinv (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: need ethernet driver*



convict0 said:


> link is dead


Sorry about the link.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/Everest-Home-Edition.shtml


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

Post the Hardware ID for the device.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

i cant it wont go online


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

Hello,

Do this here:

right click "my computer" under the start button
click on properties
Hardware tab
Open the Device Manager
Right Click on the Device in question
Properties
Details Tab

In XP the VEN_ #### and DEV_ #### is located under Device Instance ID


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

Hi,
According to the *System Specs* of your computer you have a Realtek 8101L Lan card

Try this driver:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Bill


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: need ethernet driver*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> According to the *System Specs* of your computer you have a Realtek 8101L Lan card
> 
> Try this driver:
> ...


i dont c a ethernet driver under the link u post


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

Hi,
The link I posted does list the drivers (it's the 1st one)
WinXP 32/64 and Win2K Auto installation Program (SID:1376577) 5.719 2009/11/20 5038k

Click on one of the GO links.
Bill


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

ok thanx....i need the chipset also


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

Hi,
Wished I would have know that from the beginning.
The Chipset driver should have been the first driver you should have installed.
You have an ATI Chipset which is part of the Video driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=1127355


Can you post ALL the errors in your Device Manager so I can gett all the drivers you need.
Please do this also:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: need ethernet driver*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Wished I would have know that from the beginning.
> The Chipset driver should have been the first driver you should have installed.
> You have an ATI Chipset which is part of the Video driver:
> ...



which driver is the chipset


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

It is part of the Video driver (ATI), but it may not include what you need.

Can you post ALL the errors in your Device Manager so I can get all the drivers you need.
Please do this also:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: need ethernet driver*



BCCOMP said:


> It is part of the Video driver (ATI), but it may not include what you need.
> 
> Can you post ALL the errors in your Device Manager so I can get all the drivers you need.
> Please do this also:
> ...


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

Yes right click on the device that has a yellow mark by it.
properties
Details tab
Post the info you find under "Device Instance ID".


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

multimedia PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4370&SUBSYS_2A27103C&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&A5

SM bus controller PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_11\3&61AAA01&0&A0

video controller PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00FA&SUBSYS_31201458&REV_A2\4&123D6358&0&0010

ethernet PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_10\4&1C88B56&0&18A4


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: need ethernet driver*



convict0 said:


> multimedia PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4370&SUBSYS_2A27103C&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&A5
> 
> SM bus controller PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_11\3&61AAA01&0&A0
> 
> ...



i need all drivers


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: need ethernet driver*



> SM bus controller PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_11\3&61AAA01&0&A0
> *ATI South Bridge*
> http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx
> Click on *Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers*
> ...


Thanks,
Bill


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

ok i install in the order u say i still have the yellow marks on video controller also SM bus controller


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

Try to manually install the driver:
Extract the driver to a folder 
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.
XP should install the driver.

Bill


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

thanx brother............ got it werking


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

Do you have any more errors in the Device Manager?
Are there any other issues you may have?

Bill


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

no more errors .thanx again


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: need ethernet driver*

Glad to hear you have it sorted out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

